# Goldens Born in July 2011



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll start a new thread for those that may come here soon with Golden's that were born in July 2011.


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

*Dob 7/11/11*

Here are some pics of Mom, Dazee, and all the puppies. They are 6days old here. Can't wait for her to come home!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwwwww!!!!!... I love Puppies!!!...


----------



## Tricia214 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Midas*

Here is Midas at 9 weeks. He is tall and slender weighing in at 13 lbs. Handful!!! Getting pay back for last one that was so mellow! Love this guy though.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread is pretty quiet so thought I'd post too. We bring our new puppy home in 2 weeks (Sept 24), she will be almost 8 1/2 weeks. Counting the sleeps (and making sure I get lots of it in the next 2 weeks before she comes home)


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello Fellow July 2011 GR Owners! We have Amberbark (Amber) who was born on July 1. Wonderful girl.....fairly mellow and learning her puppy manners. She weighed in at the vet's office at 24.9 lbs on October 8. We are feeding Natural Balance Duck and Potato, Small Bites, at 1 cup 3 times a day. What do your goldens weigh and how much are you feeding?


----------



## Tricia214 (Aug 25, 2011)

Midas was born July 5 and now at 14 weeks he weighs 24 lbs. Not sure on height but quite tall and skinny. All legs. He eats natural balance lamb and gobbles it up. Eats about 3 1/2 -4 cups a day over three feedings and treats. I know he wants more and looks like he could use more but it seems like a lot. He is very active with other dogs in the house. They hit every inch of the yard on a regular basis.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We need a whole lot more puppy pictures in this thread.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

@Midas....thanks for your reply. As of 10/15/2011, Amber weighed 26.5 lbs. She is eating 1 cup of NB Potato and Duck 3x a day. Looks a little thin, buy vet says she is at a good weight. 

Is anyone going through an adjustment period with a small dog? We have a beautiful 2 year old Papillon, Piper, and Amber is fairly rough. We always supervise and if she gets too rough, we put her down in her kennel (8x8 ft.). Piper loves to play but my husband thinks that Amber is going to hurt her. Amber only wants to play, but is a small dozer . Should we just let them work it out or intervene? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tricia214 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Same here with other dogs*

I also have an 11 year old Boston terrier that is slow and definitely puts Midas in his place. He is very calm around her and she has just begun little jabs of fun at him but stops him when he gets too rambunctious. My 4 year old cocker mix and Midas are hell on wheels. Pouncing each other, chasing and play fighting all the time. Luckily for me she wears him out! But now that he is getting bigger I have noticed her telling him NO a little louder. Thankfully he listens. My problem is that he likes to bark at them when they ignore him. They don't seem to mind it but I sure do! The distractions don't seem to work. Can't seem to figure how to upload photo from iPad so will do it off computer later. Midas is now 30 lbs at 15 weeks but still looks skinny. All legs! Changing to Fromm large breed puppy and have had no issues with change so far. He was very itchy and flakey and didn't like the way his coat looked. Hope this helps.


----------



## weareborgswife (Oct 14, 2011)

Guess not many of us have July babies  Scout was born the 29th... and is 12 weeks today!


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2011)

Finn is a July 13th baby and getting bigger by the day! Won't be long until he catches big sis Raine.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the CUTE photos!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

*Cooper born 7/20/11*

Here is a picture of Cooper last week. He is now almost 13 wks and 25 lbs, all legs and puppy fuzz is leaving. Really a love-bug and so far a calm, old man in many ways.


----------



## weareborgswife (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is Scout 12.5 weeks enjoying the leaves with his kids and our neighbors.


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

This is River, when we first brought her home. At the beginning of this thread I had posted pics of her and her siblings with their Mom Dazee. She was the puppy with the green collar.
Now River is 15 1/2 weeks old...I can't believe how fast the time has gone by. She is a great addition to our family. She is mellow, very smart, and beautiful . She weighed 26.5#'s at 15wks. We are feeding her 10oz bravo raw dog food and a cup of solid gold puppy total for the day in addition to treats, marrow bones, chicken necks and wings. (she doesn't get these too often...but loves them when she does).
I will try to post more recent pics soon. It's great to see all the July pups!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Our little Rosalie was born July 15th!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Great photo!!



Raine said:


> Finn is a July 13th baby and getting bigger by the day! Won't be long until he catches big sis Raine.


----------



## Tricia214 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Midas at 16 weeks*

Here Midas is, once again looking for any hibiscus blooms or buds! He cleans me of all the pretty red and peach colored ones but doesn't seem to care too much for the pink or yellow. He is about 32 pounds and still all legs. Lost a few teeth and well into chewing! He loves the antlers we just got him but also any soft toy. Now that the weather has gotten cooler I can't keep him inside. The bells he learned to ring to let us know when he needed to go out are ringing constantly and not because he needs to potty! He has finally spotted the squirrels and is trying to climb the trees.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amberbark said:


> Hello Fellow July 2011 GR Owners! We have Amberbark (Amber) who was born on July 1. Wonderful girl.....fairly mellow and learning her puppy manners. She weighed in at the vet's office at 24.9 lbs on October 8. We are feeding Natural Balance Duck and Potato, Small Bites, at 1 cup 3 times a day. What do your goldens weigh and how much are you feeding?


Pic of Amber @ 8 weeks.


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

River at 17 weeks...I am soooo in love with her! She loves playing with her best friend Clover, the Basset! I can't believe how fast she has grown. Baby teeth are falling out now. We had snow just before Halloween. She loved it! She was trying to bite the flakes as they were falling. The she realized she could run and slide in the snow. It was hysterical! Can't wait for more snow and sledding this winter!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*New Photos of Amber*

Amber @ 4 mos. :wavey:


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe all these pictures are so great to see. My GR is only 6 weeks old but I love to look threw the older puppies pictures to try to imagine when she is going to look like when she gets a bit older. You all have some beautiful babies!


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't posted here before, but my Knightley was born July 28th, so he's nearly 5 months old. They grow up soooooo fast don't they?? He just lost his last puppy tooth yesterday. He's been getting blood on all his toys, poor pup, and has been very cranky that I wouldn't play tug with him. He is hopefully going to be my assistance dog, so he's learning lots of interesting things already. He is turning out to be a super smart puppy, and I am very happy with my choice! He's also pretty handsome, although I'm a bit biased. Here's some photos so you can see what you think.









A very recent photo, showing off a sit stay. He spied birds in the distance, so that's why I got him in profile like that.









My cutie.









More recent photos. He's lost all his puppy fluff... noooo!!









Looking proud. Yes Knightley, it's a very nice sit. Well done.









Getting wet in his padding pool.









The result of getting wet! But looking gorgeous. In my biased opinion!









Practicing his "under" command. Useful for going out to cafes and restaurants. One of the most recent things I've taught him.

He's a pretty big pup, and still growing. I am definitely wondering where he is going to stop! For those other July puppies, how big are your dogs now?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

*Luna*

Just found this thread. Here is Luna. She was born July 25th. Here are some 8 week old pictures of her! : ) I love all the pictures, the puppies are so adorable!



































One of my favorites. Luna is watching Penny like she is learning from her how to play frisbee.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Can not get enough puppy pictures. : ) Here are some of her growing up! I will try to get a recent one this weekend up. Would love to see everyone's recent puppy pictures. We are entering the 6mth time now!









Luna with a dumbbell!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love all the puppy photos, but am partial to grand dog, Luna.


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a few recent pics of River. I can't believe how fast she has grown. She love her balls; footballs, tennis balls, baseballs, volley balls etc...
Love playing in the snow, esp with Jack her (our) 8 year old boy. And of course playing with her little golden friend Oli. I never knew having a dog could be so much fun.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the pictures of River, she is beautiful! They get big so fast! She looks like she loves the snow! Here a few recent pictures of Luna!


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Love, Love, Love the pics of Luna. She is gorgeous! I am looking forward to getting River in the water this spring...hoping she'll love the water as much as she loves the snow.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

All goldens have to love the water! Make sure to take pictures!


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Knightley had his first official outing for his assistance (service) dog training a couple of days ago. It was just for socialisation and working on very basic commands, but was at a big loud very crowded event. He did amazingly, and I couldn't be prouder. His training is going great, and he is growing up to be a gorgeous dog. It is just amazing how fast these dogs grow up! All the people who met him at the event couldn't believe he was only seven months old.

The photo is of Knightley all dressed up and looking official just before we left for the event. He just turned seven months old yesterday.


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

You all have SUCH gorgeous puppies!!! Max (aka Scamps) was born on 3 July 2011. He's just turned eight months. 

This is the day we got him (4 September 2011):









Taken on 5th September 2011:









This is him in January:









And this is him last weekend:







]

And here are two gratuitous cute pics: 




















I adore my pup. I actually just went through some of his baby pictures and can't believe how quickly he grew!! Good thing I am very snap-happy and have about 2000 pics of him


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

*River - 9 months*

River had a great day at the beach followed by a beautiful day hiking in the white mountains!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Max is so handsome! He grew up fast in your photos! Haha! Luna has been at the beach a lot lately as well. They sure love the beach! It sounds as if River had a great day! She must of slept for the rest of it!


----------



## Ella'sMom (May 1, 2012)

I've gotten a lot of great advice from this forum and now that my sweet girl has calmed down a lot I'm finally able to register. She's been a huge joy in our lives that we did not think would be possible after we lost our last golden two years ago.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Alright, it is our pups birthday month! Happy Birthday to our now 1 year old pups! Lets see some birthday pictures!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Alright, I guess I am the first with the birthday photo! Hope to see more!









Luna at 8 weeks old!









Luna at 1 years old!


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2011)

Pictures of Finn's 1st birthday. Can't believe it has been a year already. Such a big boy now. Happy birthday to all the other July babies!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Finn looks like he had a great birthday! Thanks for sharing his pictures!


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Lauren! He had a great day partying at the lake with his big sister Raine and some friends. Never seen a cake be demolished so fast.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako turned one on the 4th of July! He has grown so fast into a 75 pounder


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Raine, I LOVE the party picture of all the dogs! It looks like it was a great birthday! Mako looks so silly with his 4th of July get up on, I love it! Wow has he grown, what a big boy!


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

*A year old!*

Sorry I'm late...Here are a few pics of River this summer. Love the one of her jumping off the dock. It was one day after her 1st birthday and one day before Jack's 9th birthday.


----------



## Cam (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to our July birthday dogs! Luna had a great birthday today and spent the day swimming and opening presents!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Luna, my gorgeous granddaughter...


----------

